# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Ξέρει κανείς τι ράτσα είναι αυτά τα περιστέρια;;

## Tsalkos

γειά σας παιδιά ξέρετε τι ράτσα είναι αυτά τα περιστέρια; βάζω πολλές φωτογραφίες

----------


## Γιούρκας

Έχει πολλές ράτσες που μοιάζουν,ισως να ειναι German Double Crested Trumpeter το σκουφάτο..το πρώτο δεν φαίνεται καλά στην φωτο....πόσο χρονών είναι?

----------


## Tsalkos

το πρώτο είναι 2 χρονών και το σκουφάτο 4-5

----------

